# welcher cpu?



## smista (29. September 2006)

hi leute,

ich steh gerade vor einem problem:
ich will mir einen server zusammenbasteln und weiß nicht welchen cpu ich nehmen soll.

also welcher ist besser? der intel oder der amd klar, der intel hat 2 kerne aber hat der amd wirklich so viel dampf dass er mithalten kann? ich frage deshalb, weil ich normal ein treuer intel-besitzer bin und mal ne erfahrung mit amd machen will.

amd:
http://www.mindfactory.de/cgi-bin/MindStore.storefront/DE/Product/7780960?pid=********

intel:
http://www.mindfactory.de/cgi-bin/MindStore.storefront/DE/Product/0019429?pid=********


danke schon im vorraus.


smista


----------



## chmee (29. September 2006)

Wofür benötigst Du den Server ?
Datenbanken ? NAS ? Mailserver ? Webserver ? Rendermaschine ?
Userverwaltung in einer Domäne ? Firewall ? Loadbalancing-Server ?

** Zur obigen Auswahl kann ich nur sagen, dass der D805 ein Stromfresser vorm
Herrn ist. Die Qualitäten des D805 zeigen sich nur, wenn er übertaktet wird,
ansonsten ist er eine lahme Ente. Zudem muß der Einsatzzweck auch einen
Dualcore - besonders Diesen - begründen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Sinac (1. Oktober 2006)

Genau, das kommt sehr stark drauf an was du machst - und denk dran das CPU grade im Serverbereich bei weitem nicht alles ist. Interessant wäre auch was für eine Architetur du gedenkst einzusetzen da der Opteron eine 64 Bit CPU ist und der Pentium mit EM64T läuft.

Achja, es heißt "die" CPU, nicht der.


----------

